# Breeding Tipplers



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I have 2 footX4footX2 foot wire cages, each with a tippler pair in it. I purchased these birds in August. They are out of a 2010 hatch, but look grown to me. Are they able to breed right now? How long would it take after putting a nesting bowl in with them to hae eggs turn up?


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Pigeons can breed at 4-6 months old. If they were to breed right now may not be a good 
thing to do unless you live somewhere warmer. Pigeons will breed whenever they want to
after they mate it can take about a week before they lay their first egg, but sometimes 
even after mating they won't lay eggs so don't be to surprised if no eggs show. Some
young birds may not be good at raising their young and so again don't be surprised if you
do lose some squabs. This has happened to me because they were ybs. They may take
awhile to actually start raising their young after a few unsuccessful hatches.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are looking for Quality, I suggest not to breed birds until they are 8 months. I do raise tipplers and have them ready for eggs only after 8 months and some at 1 year.
The birds will be matured enough to take care of the birds and result - good quality birds.
Also give them time to settle down with their mate and then they will for sure lay eggs.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You will know when they are interested in mating. They end up as couples. There will be a mating dance by the cock and an interest shown by the hen. When they are started billing (looks like they are kissing beak to beak or like feeding each other) they become a couple.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, I haven't seen any of these breeding things, but I am not up there but twice a day. I have an insulated coop, and the birds won't be used fro performance/flying, so I don't think the babies will be too negatively effected. One of one of the pairs has been standing in the nest bowl, does that mean anything at all?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Standing on the nest bowl means that the bird is claiming it as the future bowl for nesting. Once you have a couple and mated and if they have access to nest bowl fillings such as pine needles, they will build their nest on that nest bowl. Here is one site that shows mating behaviors: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pigeonwatch/GettingStarted/courtship-behaviors


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks! I guess I have seen driving then, or him attempting to mate the hen.. he was just chasing her quite a bit. Will hay or straw work for nesting material?


----------

